# Mk3 GTI R32 Swap??



## SeanBF (Aug 8, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone knows if the R32 vr6 would fit in an Mk3 Vr6 GTI...cleanly.


----------



## Vento_Gareth (Feb 3, 2003)

Yes, been done lots of times in the UK


----------



## SeanBF (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: (Vento_Gareth)*

thanks!


----------



## speed6GTI (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: (Vento_Gareth)*

a local couple did it here in a k2 gti using the 02m fwd trans. iirc they are planning to use the awd trans after mocking up the rear haldex.


----------



## G_Lader_91 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (speed6GTI)*

Altough don't much care for mk3's, I think that'd be a rewarding swap


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (coatofarms)*


its not a mk3 but here is a pic of mine


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H13OS94AX_E
a very rewarding swap


----------



## Eastside Customz. (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*

Sure you can. Here's the car we built for our shop a MK3 R32 Turbo


----------



## ATS*FRED (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: (Eastside Customz.)*

i love that car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigtony018 (Jul 30, 2009)

hey VR6 Big Block
i have a mkll jetta and i want to put the r32 in mines. What do i need to do the swap? I know a guy who has a crashed r32 and is parting it out.


----------

